# Anyone heard the new SI Mag v4



## hrearden22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Just read someone recommend this sub. 

I know they have already shipped out the first batch. Has anyone heard one yet?

Would love to hear what you think about it.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

jdc753 has.....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

What did they make the frame out of ?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

MidnightCE on this forum has a v4 Mag now and he should be able to give you his impressions on it as well. I'll be taking a listen to it pretty soon as well.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Frame is aluminum.

I have one, great sounding driver.


----------



## toyrunner (Sep 1, 2008)

There's a reivew over on CarAudio.com, I think Bose301s has done. It's a pretty impressive Sub, I might have to buy 2 myself.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

CAMSHAFT said:


> jdc753 has.....


Guess I'm a little late to the party lol. 

Here are some of my initial impressions and some real life pics of the woofers (look pretty much like the proto's for those who have already seen them.)

I am hoping to write up something soon. Sorry guys lol, just wanting to get some good ides of my own on them. Toying with boxes and setups in my truck, I am no expert by any means but trying to figure out what works best for me. 

So far though they are clean as can be. I first had them just thrown in as a pair in a 2.16ft^3 box and upfiring (box loose on the floor just to get em powered up.) All I can say is CLEAN as can be. Hard to put my finger on it but all that I could think through my head was the sound was similar to the feeling you get when you dip into ice cold mountain spring water. Heck even rap music had a cleaner sound to it which I couldn't believe. Plays anything wonderfully and super cleanly. 

Currently they are downfiring which seems to be coloring the sound a bit from vibrations in the floor or something, but its still totally clean sounding as I have ever heard from a sub, just lost that little icy rush. 

Box seems a bit too big for my truck and current positioning so I am going to throw together a box for a single mag and see how it preforms overall. 

Output is a little lacking when they were first wired to 2ohm nominal but that was expected. Now with the pair wired to 0.5ohm nominal (powered by a Sundown 1500D) the output is pretty good though. 

Here are my pics of the pair...


















































































It's totally amazing how clean they sound, totally different than any sub I have heard and just amazing. Beefy little buggers for how shallow they are too. Anything I have played on it from very fast double kick bass to rap music and they sound great and honestly not like subs at all, just soo clean and natural you have the music and no actual audible hint of subs. No bangin and bumpin just crystal clear fully bodied music. 

Well thats all I can really say so far from an ignorant but learning audio guy lol.


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

^ SI Mag =







(clean)


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

lol...sqeaky clean


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

jdc753 said:


> they sound great and honestly not like subs at all, just soo clean and natural you have the music and no actual audible hint of subs.


This is the goal of every audiophile..... to not hear speakers!!  It seems like you found the subwoofer that will allow you to do this!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I wonder how they'd stack up to the DIYMA in regards to cleanliness and its ability to disappear. 

And I KNOW I just saw that frame on another sub the other day. Not a big deal I just thought it was unique when I saw it and now I've seen it on two in a few days. lol


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

damned double posts


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

I have one. The basket is pretty big, so no creative mounting.

I have about 30 minutes of listening on it. It gets nice and loud for 350watts. 1 cubic sealed.

Sound quality is very good, blends nicely. It's one of the better subs I've heard. 
But I cross over at 63hz and have 350x2 on the midbass.

I still like my IDMAX slightly more for SQ, but due to size, weight, etc, the SI MAG is going in my ride. 

I understand that XBL^2 subs have a slightly different sound to them, so I'm holding off real judgment until I've had it in my car for a while. =)

I'd say its a pretty good deal for $250... great build quality.


----------



## minno (Nov 4, 2008)

no im sorry


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

MidnightCE said:


> I have one. The basket is pretty big, so no creative mounting.
> 
> I have about 30 minutes of listening on it. It gets nice and loud for 350watts. 1 cubic sealed.
> 
> ...


Damn you live close to me. I might have to come take a listen sometime.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If you like the IDMax better for SQ I can't see how it would even compare to the DIYMA, let alone disappear. The IDMax isn't exactly the most transparent sub and this is below the IDMax...


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

As midnight and jdc said, the new Mag's disappear / blend VERY well. Being a new offering of XBL^2 into the car audio market it might take a while to get used to how it sounds. It does sound completely different than any other driver I've heard...but I'm bias towards liking it.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

The Mag is really a very "transparent" driver - that really blew me away the first time I heard the v.4 prototype. I've owned all four versions of the Mag... for SQ this one is it. It hardly needs any power to sound great... first listening impressions were off the rear channels of an SAX-100.4 bridged.

XBL^2 drivers do sound quite different but I, for one, love them. I had a Brahma 15 years ago and loved it


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I know a lot of people that might prefer the Mag v3 to the Mag v4. Thinking back on how they sounded, the v4 is a *lot smoother* over the entire frequency range, whereas the v3 was stronger in the "midbass" area. The weird thing is that the v3 Mag pooped out at/around 80 Hz where the v4 Mag extends well out above 700 Hz. It doesn't make a lot of sense until you start analyzing why a subwoofer with 3x the inductance sounded stronger in the midbass area. It all boils down to distortion, inductance linearity, and overall frequency response. Even with a higher rated Xmax (the v3), the distortion was higher. It is kinda odd listening to the driver at first because it sounds _sooo_ much different. Then after about a week of listening you realize that the "different" is the lack of distortion. At least that's my take on it.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I wonder how they'd stack up to the DIYMA in regards to cleanliness and its ability to disappear.
> 
> And I KNOW I just saw that frame on another sub the other day. Not a big deal I just thought it was unique when I saw it and now I've seen it on two in a few days. lol


I know a way that we can arrange this!! I have a couple of DIYMA R12's and Midnight has a Mag v4. Get a sub amp and we'll throw them both in your car for a little blind A/B. 

What do you think Brian? Would you be down for some blind A/B testing in Pauls' VW??

Zach


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> I know a way that we can arrange this!! I have a couple of DIYMA R12's and Midnight has a Mag v4. Get a sub amp and we'll throw them both in your car for a little blind A/B.
> 
> What do you think Brian? Would you be down for some blind A/B testing in Pauls' VW??
> 
> Zach


That would be cool!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Nick, you could send a Mag out this way for me to test.  I'll gladly pay the shipping plus some on it. Then we could do a dual Mag vs. dual DIYMA show down. 

Zach


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Sure, I'm game. It'd be nice to have a level playing field.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hopefully we can get this going. I'd love to set up a nice objective test with several different listeners. PM'd you Nick.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

PM'd you back!


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

this could be good.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

jdc753 said:


> this could be good.


This will be good. 

Nick is a stand up guy and he makes a quality product! I'm really looking forward to seeing how the new Mag stacks up against one of the best "pure SQ" subs made.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

All I'm waiting on is your address. After I get that I'll have a Mag v4 shipped out to you! I'm anxious to see a really comprehensive review...especially after decently long listening sessions.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Just to make sure that the test is as fair as possible, the "ideal" size for the Mag is 1ft^3 sealed net correct? I don't want either of these subs to start off at a disadvantage. This will be a sealed vs. sealed test as both subs were designed for that use.

Nick, sent you my address just a second ago.

Zach


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, I got your address. And yes, after driver displacement (0.1 ft^3) the Mag needs 1 ft^3.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> This will be good.
> 
> Nick is a stand up guy and he makes a quality product! I'm really looking forward to seeing how the new Mag stacks up against one of the best "pure SQ" subs made.


Most certainly has been a pleasure dealing with him so far. I'm also looking forward to seeing how it stacks up. I am enjoying my mags but have too little experience to really compare them to much of anything else so I would love to know how others with good experience rank the mag v4 with other established woofers.



Electrodynamic said:


> All I'm waiting on is your address. After I get that I'll have a Mag v4 shipped out to you! I'm anxious to see a really comprehensive review...especially after decently long listening sessions.


Same here, should be great to see how it ranks with the other "established" subs. Not really worried though, it should certainly prove its worth


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

jdc753 said:


> Same here, should be great to see how it ranks with the other "established" subs. Not really worried though, it should certainly prove its worth


Yep, same here.  I've got a tremendous amount of confidence in the new Mag's.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll be sure to put it through it's paces. I'm confident that I'll have plenty of good things to say about it once the dust settles.

Nick, do you have a recommended break in period for the Mag? That way I can make sure it's "limbered up" and ready to rock-n-roll.

Zach


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I would listen to it for at least an hour before making any comments.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I broke mine in with a wall socket *FYI*

...

J/K


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

sundownz said:


> I broke mine in with a wall socket *FYI*
> 
> ...
> 
> J/K


Dang it, thats what I did wrong with my install. I went straight to the 1500D and skipped over the all important wall socket /DOH

I noticed after a couple of hours mine seemed to loosen up a bit, but it was pretty apparent right off the bat that they were a totally different animal than anything I had heard before, in a good way


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

sundownz said:


> I broke mine in with a wall socket *FYI*
> 
> ...
> 
> J/K


I plugged some Bose 901's into a wall socket several years ago. That was the most boring 5 minutes of my life. ROFL!!!!!


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

MidnightCE said:


> I have one. The basket is pretty big, so no creative mounting.
> 
> I have about 30 minutes of listening on it. It gets nice and loud for 350watts. 1 cubic sealed.
> 
> ...


HOW do they compare to the 2nd Generation Mags? power handling loudness sql?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Compared to the 2'nd gen Mag's they beat the ever living piss out of them in terms of SQ. Output-wise, it won't compete because the v2 Mag's could be ported and they could also handle a LOT more power. But the v4's are almost 1.5" shallower, require a smaller enclosure, have 3x less inductance, and perform better off of lower amounts of power than the v2 Mag's do.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Nick, what is the realistic depth needed in a box for these? I know they are listed at 5.5" deep so I need min 4.75 to fit them, + how much? 

I dont think I can fit one, but I wouldnt mind trying...

Also, any word on the BM's?

Thanks, and cant wait for the showdown with the DIYMA


Matt


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

not sure the exact dimensions but probably looking for another 1" of depth to allow the pole vent to breath. The side of the mag's box shows a recommended enclosure with the dimensions of, 18"x14.5"x8" and 1lb of polyfill inside that enclosure made with 3/4" mdf


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Technically you could slam the back of the driver against the back of the enclosure, but we don't recommend it. In our opinion, go no less than 5.5" of internal depth. That way you're extra .75" or 1" of material thickness will provide enough of a gap in between the pole vent and the back of the enclosure.

We're still working on the BM's. We've improved the cone and made some adjustments and additions to the motor.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Hopefully we can get this going. I'd love to set up a nice objective test with several different listeners. PM'd you Nick.


I have a pair of ears withing driving distance that are judgemental when it comes to clean bass.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Robdoggz said:


> I have a pair of ears withing driving distance that are judgemental when it comes to clean bass.


Then bring it!! (technically, "them")


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

I will when Boostedrex gets the one you sent him and compare against the diyma hopefully blind test too.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Robert, I was hoping that you'd be willing to drive up for the listening session! You know you're always welcome at my house bro and we look forward to having you join in on the fun.

Zach


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

We could always get Fred in on this and do something at the shop...but that would be way too close to Robert. He shoudl have to drive some for this. lol


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I had been thinking about taking the Mag down to Fred and let him have a listen as well. I'd like to hear his thoughts on it too.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> I had been thinking about taking the Mag down to Fred and let him have a listen as well. I'd like to hear his thoughts on it too.


The more the better


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

I lost track of this thread whats the update if any? Please forgive my current memory loss lol but who is Fred and what shop are you talking about i tend to be bad with names especially screen/real names lol.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Robdoggz said:


> I lost track of this thread whats the update if any? Please forgive my current memory loss lol but who is Fred and what shop are you talking about i tend to be bad with names especially screen/real names lol.


Robert,

The update is, I'm in South Korea for the rest of this week and will be back Sunday night. The Mag is due to arrive at my house this Tuesday. I'll break the Mag in once I get back in town and steal the 1ft^3 box from Brian. The day of listening will come after that break in period.

Fred is Fred Lynch down at Arc Audio in Modesto. I believe his forum name here is Insane01Passat or something along those lines. Paul can correct me on that one.

Zach


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Ah i see cool keep us posted thanks.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

zach, eagerly waiting your review


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

My review has been pushed back a bit. I had to extend out for a 2nd week here in Korea. There were WAY more problems here then I knew about prior to my arrival. I've been pulling 12-14 hour days and still have 2 problems left to fix prior to coming home.

If you want to come out from the Bay to take part in the listening tests, you're more than welcome norcalsfinest.

The Mag did arrive at my house on time via UPS. My wife noted that it wasn't as heavy as she expected. She's used to picking up my DIYMA R12's though.  So a lightweight sub is always a plus in my book!

Zach


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

It is odd at first. You're expecting this heavy subwoofer and you pick up the box and think "man, this is what I'm talking about!" A shallow little 20 lb sub that performs like a bigger subwoofer is always a plus in my book.

I'm trying hard to get the revised BM over here. The Mag is lpretty ight, but the BM is REALLY light!


----------



## ruiner (Nov 17, 2008)

This is the first I've heard of the brand, but it appears to be really well made and for the price/small enclosure size requirements looks to be pretty appealing!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> My review has been pushed back a bit. I had to extend out for a 2nd week here in Korea. There were WAY more problems here then I knew about prior to my arrival. I've been pulling 12-14 hour days and still have 2 problems left to fix prior to coming home.
> 
> If you want to come out from the Bay to take part in the listening tests, you're more than welcome norcalsfinest.
> 
> ...


I want to hear the Mag. Im only over in Davis.



Electrodynamic said:


> I'm trying hard to get the revised BM over here. The Mag is lpretty ight, but the BM is REALLY light!


I cant wait for the BMs!! When do they start building them??


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

Zach, shot you a PM


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

> I cant wait for the BMs!! When do they start building them??


We're still waiting on the updated/revised prototype so we approve it for production.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Joey, answered your PM.

Msall, come on over from Davis for the listening session. It's no problem for me. If you can't make it on the actual day that everyone else does then we can line up some other time. My goal is to have as many people as possible get a chance to listen to the Mag. Since Nick's company is based on the east coast, I know it's not getting as much publicity as it needs out here. Hopefully we can help "spread the good word" as it were. 

Zach


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> We're still waiting on the updated/revised prototype so we approve it for production.


Damn. I was hoping to be able to buy them as a Christmas present to myself. Looks like they're gonna be set back into early next year. Keep us updated though. Some of us are super anxious. 

Zach --> ygpm.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Those new BMs are very sexy drivers  I am very confident that they will blow out like crazy.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Trust me, as soon as we have an approved prototype in our hands we're going ahead with the first production run. Like, ASAP. I loved messing around with the proto in the trunk of my SC400. I can fit 7 of them in there and you'd never know they were there (3 in the spare tire well, one in each side nook, and two behind the gas tank cover). Only requring 0.5 ft^3 and being 3.5" deep is really sweet. Why settle for a 10" if looking for a shallow sub when you can gain 3 dB and have a 12"?

And for what it's worth, I can also fit 3 Mag's in the spare tire well. Assuming a 0.75" thick baffle, the mounting depth is only 4.25". The spare tire well is ~7" deep overall, so I have plenty of room to mount the Mag's and leave enough room to fit a cover to completely conceal them. ...and unfortunatly Jake gave me the idea of an aluminum cover panel so now I'm searching around for a sheet of 0.5" thick aluminum to give to our CNC guy.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Ah, there's no kill like overkill huh Nick? LOL!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Haha, believe me - two would be enough for me. Hell, one is almost enough. Jake's VW is plenty loud enough with a single Mag back there. But I've got a trunk car so I'm going with a pair of Mag's.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Haha, believe me - two would be enough for me. Hell, one is almost enough. Jake's VW is plenty loud enough with a single Mag back there. But I've got a trunk car so I'm going with a pair of Mag's.


Sure.... Something tells me when I see your car this May there will be a trio of Mags in the floor of the trunk with a CNC'd aluminum faceplate covering them.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Sure.... Something tells me when I see your car this May there will be a trio of Mags in the floor of the trunk with a CNC'd aluminum faceplate covering them.


That sure would be sweet. I am down to 1 mag for two and seeing how I like it. It's certainly a much smaller box which is nice. 4 BM's behind my back seat would work out much easier overall in my truck, get that proto worked out and finalized


----------



## lilmaniac2 (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't know if you guys have seen this or not, but here is mine and JimJ's review from the official Si Forum. Also my production driver should be here in less than an hour so I can post up some pics if you want.

My review will follow the same format as Jim's for consistency sake.

A big thanks for Nick for allowing a basshead like myself the opportunity to play with a driver so far from my normal exposure to the large SPL drivers that take a ton of power. The mag is certainly a unique driver.

Jim and I auditioned this driver in his '94 E-150, under the exact same test conditions used for other listening sessions we've done. Power was provided by a PG Tantrum T1200.1, set to 800W @ 4 ohms. In use, the woofer needed nowhere near that level of power to reach its full potential, IMO. Enclosure used was 1 cubic foot, sealed. The woofer was lowpassed @ 63Hz, 24dB/oct.

INITIAL THOUGHTS:

When I first recieved this prototype I am used to seeing very "unique" ways of shipping. Items ranging from pool noodles and foam to packing peanuts are common to find. However with this proto the shipping was double boxed and I would guess to be very close to the packaging that will be used for production models. The build quality was excellent and to be honest I was a bit concerned to begin with when I realized how unique this driver would be. I was very surprised to see very clean glue joints and neatly soldered terminals.

WHAT'S TO LIKE:

I won't go into as much detail as Jim did for the sealed review, but honestly this driver was designed to be used in a sealed box and will only be recommend to be used in a sealed box. Ported drastically reduces the power handling due to the soft suspension used. After all this driver was designed to be a low cost, small mounting depth, small box driver. Nick aimed for a 1 cf sealed box for this driver and hit it dead on. I would think a smaller box would do ok and a slightly larger box wouldn't be horrible, but 1cf is where its at. Sealed this driver excelled and took all the amp wanted. I even found a Young Jeezy CD in Jim's cd case to throw at the mag and it sounded good, for the source used. It played as loud as the ported 12" driver Jim daily drives with.

WHAT'S NOT TO LIKE:

Well in case you haven't figured it out from the previous statements in this review, ported is not the enclosure for this driver. Now I know this will concern some of you, but you have to realize the way this driver was designed, you don't need the larger ported box to compensate for lack of output as it has plenty sealed. By using the recommended 1cf sealed box and 600-800 watts of power you will have one of the most impressive sounding subwoofer setups around, and still have respectable output. Now if you are only concerned with loudness this driver obviously isnt for you, but if you are looking for a nice sounding driver, especially if you have limited space, this is the driver for you.

One other issue that I haven't had a chance to discuss with Nick and is a very very minor issue is the terminals. The basket is painted and I suspect that it is insulated so this probably isn't an issue, but I will state it now. The wire going through the terminals, because of the slim basket design, comes close to the basket if your not careful installing it. As I said this is a minor issue and if installed properly you wont have to worry about it, but it may be something to be addressed now that saves a few headaches for installers.

OVERALL:

When I first installed this driver and began listening to it with Jim I was very impressed with it. Something that comes to mind is Jim saying, " I am going to have a hard time recommending Vanadiums when the mag sounds this good, especially at is price point." I believe that sums up my opinion of the mag in one sentence.

Low price, Small box, low power requirements, all with the quality of Si products, I'd say a match made in heaven.


----------



## hrearden22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Great find, thanks for posting. Anxious to read more reviews on this, although we'll get our fix with the giveaway soon enough.


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

Low price, Small box, low power requirements, all with the quality of Si products, I'd say a match made in heaven.[/QUOTE]


That's exactly what I was gonna say. Man you're smart. I knew I like you.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Haha, believe me - two would be enough for me. Hell, one is almost enough. Jake's VW is plenty loud enough with a single Mag back there. But I've got a trunk car so I'm going with a pair of Mag's.


x2 - I find myself backing it down most of the time, plenty of output.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

sundownz said:


> x2 - I find myself backing it down most of the time, plenty of output.


Yyeeeeesssssss, Jake is getting more SQzorzd!!! I knew my "turn the subwoofer level down a little bit" would consume him eventually.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

So, I found this thread and decided I should bring it back and weigh in on it. I used to have a pair of Stereo Integrity BM subs, they sounded great to me, blended well with my front stage and were clean, then I got the new Mag V4. I now know what I was missing. There is no coloration, there just isn't. Most of the time you can't even tell you have a sub, you think your mids somehow are producing the sound, but then you turn off the sub and the low end is gone.

The new Mag sounds great, definitely more punch to it than my BMs had. The drum hits on Pink Floyd's The Wall album are all clean, crisp and precise. Much more pointed that on the BM. There is no "hangover" or sloppiness, there are sharp well defined edges to every sound the sub is reproducing.

On Nine Inch Nails Discipline, the notes have an actual shape to them, there is a buildup and a decay, not just a thwack from the drum hit. Again, I can't say the BMs sounded bad as they really are great sounding sub, but the Mag truly is that much better.

On "Tom Sawyer" by Rush, Neil Peart's drums hit you in the chest just as they should but they are not overly exaggerated. I know I sound like a broken record but with every song I hear teh same, sharp pointed drum beats with a growth and decay that I have never heard before, and lacking any sort of hangover. It's almost a dead sound, but in a good way, as all you hear is the music, that's it.

On rap this sub keeps up great and still gets plenty loud for me. It definitely has less output than my 2 BMs, but those were 2 ported subs versus 1 sealed sub, I 100% expected that.

Also, there are fewer peaks and valleys through the frequency range with the Mag. I am not sure if this is due to it being a sealed box or because of the Mag itself, but it's a more linear frequency response than my BMs had.

I must note however that if you are at all looking for SPL, this is not the sub for you, it can get loud, but it is not an SPL sub at all. Also, it is designed to take a Maximum of 1000 watts, it does not need 1000 watts, 500 should do fine in most cases, especially since it is only a 3 dB difference, barely audible.

In conclusion, if you are looking for a very dynamic and listenable sub, this is it, but if you want SPL, find an old Mag V3 or an old BM, it will serve you better.


----------



## kippo (Aug 31, 2008)

don't u think the SI Mag v4 is the re-incarnation of the brahma? small box, xbl2, low power etc.. kind of deja-vu


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

kippo said:


> don't u think the SI Mag v4 is the re-incarnation of the brahma? small box, xbl2, low power etc.. kind of deja-vu


To an extent, but I was not around car audio at teh time the Brahma was in it's heyday, but from my understanding it was a more "SQL" sub, sounded good and got loud, whereas the Mag is designed for 1 goal and 1 goal only, to give the best SQ possible. Also, the Brahma could be ported whereas the Mag can't be.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

kippo said:


> don't u think the SI Mag v4 is the re-incarnation of the brahma? small box, xbl2, low power etc.. kind of deja-vu


And do you think that it would be a bad idea to model a sub up after such a great older model? The Brahma would be on my short list of drivers to design off of if I owned my own company. The JBL WGTi would be another. 

I'll say this, the Mag v4 can more than hold it's own in SQ with any other sub that I've had the chance to listen to. I am really enjoying this sub! After I get home from the business trip that I'm currently on, I'm going to start the head to head testing between the Mag v4 and the DIYMA R12. With the help of several local forum members of course. 

Zach


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry to bring this old thread back didnt feel like posting a new one. 

How does the SI MAG 12 v4 compare to an IDQ12v3 or JLw6v2 in SPL(1,2,3) and SQ(1,2,3)?

Sealed in 1-1.3cubes 500 watts power


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, I had an eD 13oV2, which is quite similar to the IDQ12v... I believe they even share some body parts... That being said, I liked the Ov... 
But I really really like the Mag! For the quality driver you get for $250, It’s the best deal I’ve gotten on new gear –ever!

When I first got it, I was primarily concerned with chasing down some existing alt whine in my front stage -so I didn't really get into tuning and blending it right away… 
The Mag was “fun” during that time ‘cause I had it at 1ohm at around 500watts in a 1.37 cube sealed center console, downfiring. It was downright BEASTLY at times, the lows were great, mirrors vibrating, new rattles that weren’t there before… 

I did some tuning, and Pink Floyd “Pulse” stayed in the deck for 2 months… OMG–the jet taking off in “Learning to Fly”, and “The Wall” –The Mag took it like a fuggin CHAMP, whereas before (with the other sub) I was always reaching to lower the volume to baby the voice coils over some serious tones…

I’ve rewired the Mag to 4 ohms now (per Chad’s ranting)… I did some quick tuning this morning before the ride to work. I have to put my Nine.5 sub gain to the Max now to get some juice to it… I still need to back the fronts off… But man, did it blend well –and I heard some good lows and kickdrum from something on the radio… My Pulse CD wasn’t handy, so I still have that thrill ride to take this afternoon.

As I’m getting closer to a functioning SQ system, the Mag just keeps putting a smile on my face. It is built with robust quality –you don’t feel like you have to baby it … It can handle 1000 watts, can start moving around 200-250, but it really likes to see 500-600 watts!.. I wish I had more power on tap at 4 Ohms, now.

If you have a need for a 12 inch sealed sub, the Mag will make you happy… It’s a keeper… I may try other subs, but my Mag is going to stay with me.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

cool id be running 2 of them in 1-1.3 sealed ea with 1000watts total at 2 ohmz.. i had my mind set on idq12v3's for a long time but the mags peaking my interest again. mainly for its power handling+SQ.. whats the rated frequency response of the mag?


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

madmaxz said:


> cool id be running 2 of them in 1-1.3 sealed ea with 1000watts total at 2 ohmz.. i had my mind set on idq12v3's for a long time but the mags peaking my interest again. mainly for its power handling+SQ.. whats the rated frequency response of the mag?


They would be very happy in that box with that woofer and then you would be very happy with the results. 

Are you wondering about how high it can play???????


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

hobie1dog said:


> They would be very happy in that box with that woofer and then you would be very happy with the results.
> 
> Are you wondering about how high it can play???????


yeah i read it transitions the mid bass well. which i what im looking for. hows the spl compared to a w6 (which ive herd) or IDQ which im also considering?


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

madmaxz said:


> yeah i read it transitions the mid bass well. which i what im looking for. hows the spl compared to a w6 (which ive herd) or IDQ which im also considering?


It is a hell of a mid bass driver to boot...tom-toms and miscellaneous upper percussion is great too... the spl concerns should be dismissed at this point, you just have to hear these things first to believe them...the age old saying, " Hearing is Believing" should be their company slogan( but it is overused by everybody these days)

The sad thing today is that everyone are numbers junkies and not enough people have heard the SI products yet. But the Internet has created a new generation of people who are consumed with xmax,etc, with no regard to how the thing actually sounds.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

i agree! let me tell you my last setup was 2 pioneer shallows (i know i know) but i loved them thought they sounded great.. my new setup 2 re sr10s ported is way louder which I definitely like too but the sq (overall musical enjoyment) isnt the same.. they seem too bassy/overpowering. my front stages get loud too. the only thing i can think of is the freq response of the pioneers is 20-1000hz and the srs is like 20-150hz i had the pioneers crossed at 120hz and fronts at 120 and have to have the sr's crossed at 70hz for them to sound good. now my front components (6+ yr old jbl p650c) are lacking mid bass and a good set of components with some dampening and more power would help solve this midbass problem. but id like a sub i could cross at 90-100hz at least and gain alittle midbass from the subs.. some people think im crazy but everyone who listened to my truck with the pioneers especially after a good night on the town said it sounded great and would sit there for awhile and listen to music.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep its down to 2 IDQ12v3s or 2 si mag v4's. cant decide!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I would choose any of the above... You won't be disappointed @ all. One might sound better than the other but it would be like 10% better @ most. 

I have a Mag v.4 so I'm kinda biased. The price is shipped too which is a + 

Hope that helps, 
Kelvin


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Those Pioneers you had were only _rated_ to play that high. With the inductance they probably have, there's no way they'll play up to 1000 Hz. 

...well either they changed something, or...they changed something. Their web page only claims their upper frequency limit to be 114 Hz, which is more like it.

The Mag v4 will play clean (no big peaks or dips) up to slightly over 1000 Hz. It will play up to 1500'ish Hz but after 1k the response starts breaking up due to the soft parts. It can play that high mainly to its incredibly low inductance of only 0.8 mH. And as I've posted up many times before, the low inductance also helps the Mag have great transient response. Here is the paper that explains inductance and how it effects transient response.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

the thing that intrigues me is when i hear people say they cant tell theres a sub the bass is just there because even with the poineers it was somewhat like that. they just filled the cabin with bass. i mean i knew they were back there but NOTHING compare to these sr's you KNOW THe subs are pounding back there.. dont blend at all and believe me i know a thing or 2 about tuning and ive been at it for 2 weeks now tried 3 difference enclosures 2 amps.. its 100X better then at 1st but not good enough


----------



## ChopShop1 (Mar 11, 2009)

This is the first I am reading about these mag subs, so excuse me if I am way off...Do they compare with anything of the Morel ultimo or Dynaudio Esotar Quality??? If its even close, I think its got to be worth a try for how inexpensive they are.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

ChopShop1 said:


> This is the first I am reading about these mag subs, so excuse me if I am way off...Do they compare with anything of the Morel ultimo or Dynaudio Esotar Quality??? If its even close, I think its got to be worth a try for how inexpensive they are.


You can PM "MrDave" and ask him. He has a Mag to try out and he has both of the other drivers you asked about IIRC. I know he has the Ultimo.

Here's what he told me after he first got the driver:



> It certainly can hang with the top tier of drivers.
> 
> Very nice performance that certainly can rival others. It merely comes down to preference in tonality. I find it to be a "smooth" soft type of bass that it produces. Maybe if I gave it a slightly smaller box with fill, I'd get a little more impact out of it.
> 
> ...


I hope he doesn't mind that I put that up on here.


----------



## ChopShop1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Electro--Thats amazing!!! From what I have heard, the Dynaudio Esotar 12 is an unreal sub...If this thing can rival it in sound quality, it would be worth getting two of these to create a little more impact. 

Anyone else with experience??? It just sounds too good to be true that this sub could rival $1000+ subs. Very cool


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Zach posted up his review that turned into a *massive* thread in the product review section located here. Quality_Sound and a lot of others chimed in as well. And there's always our review section on our site.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

How do these new versions compare to the v2. i still have one of those and it is one of my favorites. thinking about putting it back in to replace the 2 jbl w10gti's i just got. but a pair of these with the lower price point is very tempting.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

jearhart said:


> How do these new versions compare to the v2. i still have one of those and it is one of my favorites. thinking about putting it back in to replace the 2 jbl w10gti's i just got. but a pair of these with the lower price point is very tempting.


The v4's make the v2's sound like poo. The v4's play a lot deeper and a LOT cleaner (better impact, tonality, everything) than the v2's. They're not in the same ball park...at all. The v2's can be ported, sealed, IB, etc in almost any size enclosure and have a TON of power thrown at them, where as the v4's can't. But other than that, there's no comparisson.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I may go with a pro audio midbass driver, which would mean I'd have to cross the sub @100-125hz. Does the V4 still blend well at these frequencies?


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

kfish323 said:


> I may go with a pro audio midbass driver, which would mean I'd have to cross the sub @100-125hz. Does the V4 still blend well at these frequencies?


from what ive concluded from scouring the net for the past 2 days looking up info on the magv4. YES! but im sure Electrodynamic will chime in.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Haha, yep, it'll blend just fine.  I have my Mag's x'd over at 100 Hz with a 12 dB/octave slope and so does Boostedrex on here.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

kfish323 said:


> I may go with a pro audio midbass driver, which would mean I'd have to cross the sub @100-125hz. Does the V4 still blend well at these frequencies?


Blends just a perfectly as rum and coke.  I even played around with a 150Hz 12db/oct LP filter and still didn't have any complaints. Other than the fact that kick drums became scary. LOL!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm looking forward to installing a pair of these in my ride, and will be sure to provide review comparisons between these and the Fi's I have. 

Should be fun!


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> I'm looking forward to installing a pair of these in my ride, and will be sure to provide review comparisons between these and the Fi's I have.
> 
> Should be fun!


me too me too! :surprised:


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

you'll probably beat me to it, but I'm shooting for 3 weeks or so. 

Any mechanical noise if you invert? Thinking of something here for a build...


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmmmm... got me curious now.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> you'll probably beat me to it, but I'm shooting for 3 weeks or so.
> 
> Any mechanical noise if you invert? Thinking of something here for a build...


Nope, no mechanical noise at all. The spider is _very_ quiet, and the voice coil leads being tied onto the spider instead of being free also helps quiet things down.

If you hear anything it'll be the air moving around the basket spokes...but it'll be so loud at that point that you won't hear it.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I haven't heard a single mechanical hiccup or noise issue from it downfiring in my center console (other than the rattles it was causing in my cab when I had it at 1 Ohm and crossed a little high!) Although that's not exactly inverted and exposed, but it IS right under my elbow.

I have it at 100, 24db slope now, blends well with the ID OEMs... I'm playin around with it now -but as I said before, it keeps putting a smile on my face.
I really wish someone would report on 2 of them. The mounting depth would be great for twins under the rear seat of my truck. But I still need that peace of real estate for my thunder stick.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ziggy said:


> I have it at 100, 24db slope now, blends well with the ID OEMs... I'm playin around with it now -but as I said before, it keeps putting a smile on my face.
> *I really wish someone would report on 2 of them.* The mounting depth would be great for twins under the rear seat of my truck. But I still need that peace of real estate for my thunder stick.


There is a member of an F150 forum i frequent who has 2 Mag v4s under the backseat of his F150 and he loves it.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

ill be doing 2 behind the rear seat of my f250 crewcab


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I getting kinda jealous of 2 now, but mine's in this:


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome! Thats a big amp. whats going on over there with the door panel tweets and mids? and nice sandals hippie


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

madmaxz said:


> Awesome! Thats a big amp. whats going on over there with the door panel tweets and mids? and nice sandals hippie


LOL, you called him a hippie for having crocks. Haha. After I saw you call him a hippie I looked at the pic searching for Birkenstock's. 

PS: Ziggy, what did you cover your center console in? Vinyl? I see you kept the arm rest and the cup holders too.  ...that's a big truck.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I have to ask... would the BM perform well in a car door? How heavy is it? Does this idea need to be put to rest, or is it doable?


----------



## JayRich (Mar 25, 2009)

Did I miss something or has the comparison test between the v4 mag and the diyma r12 not happened yet?? I'm just curious b/c I just picked up a Diyma R12 and wanted to know how it compared to the new mag


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

JayRich said:


> Did I miss something or has the comparison test between the v4 mag and the diyma r12 not happened yet?? I'm just curious b/c I just picked up a Diyma R12 and wanted to know how it compared to the new mag


It happened quite a while ago actually. Go into the product review forum and look for the thread that I started about the Mag. The comparison from myself as well as several other members is in that thread. I can PM you with the "Cliff's Notes" version if you'd like. Just drop me a PM if so.

Zach


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

kfish323 said:


> I have to ask... would the BM perform well in a car door? How heavy is it? Does this idea need to be put to rest, or is it doable?


There are a lot of people that have been wondering the same thing. Yes, they can be used in car doors. They weigh under 20 lbs and will play up to 500 Hz if you want them to.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

what kind of excursion does it have? and what about sd? I didnt see these specs on the web site


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Electrodynamic said:


> There are a lot of people that have been wondering the same thing. Yes, they can be used in car doors. They weigh under 20 lbs and will play up to 500 Hz if you want them to.


I might have to try them in my GTI. I've got kinds of room in the door. What's the mounting depth on them again?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

5.5"


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The BM is 5.5" deep? Isn't that deeper than the Mag?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> The BM is 5.5" deep? Isn't that deeper than the Mag?


sorry that was the mag I was stating

3.5 for the bm

5.5 for the mag


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah but the BM isn't even out yet, right? So its vapor-ware for the moment. Like MS-8 

A BM in the doors (or a Mag if you want to get nasty) would be just...fun! Hey, if Earl can do it with 13" B&W's, I'm sure you can do it with a Mag (yes, I know it wasn't the doors, it was the fenders.)


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Your doors better be deadened to all hell if you plan to put BMs in them. Thats a whole lot of moving mass.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Have you seen how a MkV VW is put together? It shames most other cars.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> what kind of excursion does it have? and what about sd? I didnt see these specs on the web site


There's almost zero information on the web site about the BM's because we're still working on them. Xmax is going to be rated at 13mm, but Sd isn't going to be published until we get the design finalized as it (Sd) has changed twice since we began working on the BM. And yes, the BM v2's are 3.5" deep and the Mag v4's are 5.5" deep.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> There's almost zero information on the web site about the BM's because we're still working on them. Xmax is going to be rated at 13mm, but Sd isn't going to be published until we get the design finalized as it (Sd) has changed twice since we began working on the BM. And yes, the BM v2's are 3.5" deep and the Mag v4's are 5.5" deep.


I was asking about the mag's


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmmm...BMs would fit under my door panels...


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The Mag v4 has an Sd of 490 cm^2 and rated Xmax is 16mm.

All of the parameters, including those you asked about, can be found on our forum. <--Click this link to go there.

We also have a few good reads in our technical section as well, such as a free downloadable efficiency calculator and a post about why the Mag doesn't have eleventy billion mm of Xmax.


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

I really wish I had some cash to buy one of these. I'm almost tempted to forgo my search for an active capable deck to try one! Either that, or try to figure out how to hide it from the wife


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Hmmm...BMs would fit under my door panels...


It's awefully tempting huh?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Nick, do you have a roundabout guesstimate on the price of the BM's?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I have been waiting awhile for the bm's


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

kfish323 said:


> Nick, do you have a roundabout guesstimate on the price of the BM's?


We're trying our best to keep it below $200 to you guys, but we're not sure yet. After we get the Klippel results and final pricing we'll be able to release a projected cost.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nick,
Do you have a ballpark release date yet?


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I feel I need to revisit what I said earlier about the Mag because I did more experimenting with positioning and blending.

To me, the thing I love most about this sub is that it seems like I don't have a sub, it just seems that my 6.5" mids in my doors continue down to 20Hz. It just disappears into the soundstage. I like to do the experiment where I am listening to something, like Pink Floyd, The Wall is the best album I have found to date to show off a system. Anyway, what I like to do is start listening and then turn the sub off and hear just how much it adds, because I could swear that it isn't even on. I am currently crossing it at 80Hz with my mids but when I get my Germaniums in I plan to go active and cross at 63Hz or around there, testing will decide where it ends up. Anyway, I love this sub, very glad I bought it.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Do NOT cross it over at 63Hz. It'll work well enough but part of the magic of the Mag is that you can cross it over higher and not have it drag the stage rearward. It'll also net you more clean volume. 

Do the right thing.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Do NOT cross it over at 63Hz. It'll work well enough but part of the magic of the Mag is that you can cross it over higher and not have it drag the stage rearward. It'll also bet you more clean volume.
> 
> Do the right thing.


Haha, well, I have always heard people say that crossing lower is usually the better choice, but yea, I love it at 80Hz that it is at now. Hell, if Nick is crossing at 100Hz I already have him beat, lol.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bose301s said:


> Haha, well, I have always heard people say that crossing lower is usually the better choice, but yea, I love it at 80Hz that it is at now. Hell, if Nick is crossing at 100Hz I already have him beat, lol.


I started out at 63 Hz at 24 dB/octave, moved it up to 80 Hz at 12 dB/octave, and now it's at 100 Hz at 12 dB/octave. There's a reason why Zach, myself, and many others have moved our x-over points up further.  The Mag blends so wonderfully and plays up high so well that it's hard not to partake of all that the driver has to offer. Typically crossing your sub over lower yields better blending, but the Mag kind of defies that ideology.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> I started out at 63 Hz at 24 dB/octave, moved it up to 80 Hz at 12 dB/octave, and now it's at 100 Hz at 12 dB/octave. There's a reason why Zach, myself, and many others have moved our x-over points up further.  The Mag blends so wonderfully and plays up high so well that it's hard not to partake of all that the driver has to offer. Typically crossing your sub over lower yields better blending, but the Mag kind of defies that ideology.


Yes, which is definitely nice since the 6.5" mids have a hard time hanging at the lower frequencies, especially IB like in doors. Oh, BTW, my system will be better than yours, give me time


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bose301s said:


> Haha, well, I have always heard people say that crossing lower is usually the better choice, but yea, I love it at 80Hz that it is at now. Hell, if Nick is crossing at 100Hz I already have him beat, lol.



That's the new school thinking needed for a lot of the crap ass drivers being made nowadays. A GOOD sub won't REQUIRE a low crossover point.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> That's the new school thinking needed for a lot of the crap ass drivers being made nowadays. A GOOD sub won't REQUIRE a low crossover point.


And they called me CRAZY! :laugh:


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> I started out at 63 Hz at 24 dB/octave, moved it up to 80 Hz at 12 dB/octave, and now it's at 100 Hz at 12 dB/octave. There's a reason why Zach, myself, and many others have moved our x-over points up further.  The Mag blends so wonderfully and plays up high so well that it's hard not to partake of all that the driver has to offer. Typically crossing your sub over lower yields better blending, but the Mag kind of defies that ideology.


That's exactly what happened with my tuning with the Mag!... (I crept it up to 100 Hz, 12 db)

My observation was that in blending it with the midbass, you get a sense of "Impact"
because the sub is playing those punchy midbass notes it APPEARS like it's coming from your midbass staging (the Mag disappears). But it also brought my stage up!...

So crossed higher you get Impact, It's actually Louder, and your sitting there jamming and marveling on how your stage is higher, and how the Mag has disappeared into the midbass, and the midbass is just POUNDING and fuller... and you can feel it in your back and in the seat.
AND THEN you get a song that sneaks in a real LOW bass tone -and the sound is delivered the way it was supposed to be heard...

THAT'S what's making me smile about the MAG.


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

and there goes my hopes to owning a peerless xlss driver with a passive radiator.

Hello a new pair of 12" mag v4's when i purchase the new car.

plan is to run the mags 100hz @ 12 db or 18 db depending on what i like. mids at 100hz or so @ 12


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bose301s said:


> Oh, BTW, my system will be better than yours, give me time


Good luck sucker.  I'll see you in the lanes when you get your system done!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> That's the new school thinking needed for a lot of the crap ass drivers being made nowadays. A GOOD sub won't REQUIRE a low crossover point.


Amen to that!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> That's the new school thinking needed for a lot of the crap ass drivers being made nowadays. A GOOD sub won't REQUIRE a low crossover point.


Amen brotha!!!!! Preach on. The whole "crossing over lower is better" thing started when people forgot how to make subs properly. Making bottom end monsters with super fast rising inductance meant you had to cross them over low or they would sound like a wet fart. Now that Nick has made the Mag, NPDang with his R12, the JBL WGTi, and the Aura NS subs are around people can start setting their systems up the smart/right way again. Whoever expected a 6.5" driver to play down to 50Hz with authority at high levels was smoking some GREAT stuff. 

In short, if I can't cross my sub at 100Hz or higher it won't ever have a place in one of my cars.


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

Ziggy said:


> That's exactly what happened with my tuning with the Mag!... (I crept it up to 100 Hz, 12 db)
> 
> My observation was that in blending it with the midbass, you get a sense of "Impact"
> because the sub is playing those punchy midbass notes it APPEARS like it's coming from your midbass staging (the Mag disappears). But it also brought my stage up!...
> ...


Ziggy, I think you may have articulated the way in which the Mag not only subs well, but makes the rest of the system sound more coherent/better. I've been trying to wrap my head around this...maybe I need to drink more beer. Still interested in the acoustics/psychoacoustics which would result in raised soundstage for you and overall tonal quality for me. Friggin' mystery, but a cool one.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, my sub is downfiring center console -so it's already upfront... when I have an overlap with the mids at 80 or 100, then the sub at 100 Hz -it just makes the location of the sub disappear... 
I already had people looking in the back seat to see where it was coming from, before I tuned the sub up to 100Hz... But I still knew where it was... 

As for "raising" the stage, when the sub was more localized at a lower xover point, it was separate from the stage and pulling it down...
Now with the overlap btween the sub and mid, it sounds like it's more directed by my front stage 'cause it's adding to the bottom end of the mid base... I can "feel" more music (and a key point is that it's musical -not just vibration). 
TA has some to do with it as well... I did it by measuring tape and putting the values in manually -and I'm still messing around with it.

I know I've givin a lot of praise to this driver. I haven't had the experience of listing to some of the comparison drivers mentioned... 
But in a SEALED box to which the Mag V4 was designed for -and limited to, this driver doing everything VERY well. 

Who's got 8's in the doors? How does the Mag blend with overlap with 8's?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> Who's got 8's in the doors? How does the Mag blend with overlap with 8's?


I'll let you know in about 3 weeks. Sealed pods on the doors sporting Dayton RS225's are on the horizon.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I knew you'd be the first to chime in there, Zach... I'm exited for this!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I'll let you know in about 3 weeks. Sealed pods on the doors sporting Dayton RS225's are on the horizon.


What was the deciding factor on the RS225s over other options like the Peerless SLS 8?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> What was the deciding factor on the RS225s over other options like the Peerless SLS 8?


Price and the fact that I have a fetish for metal cone drivers.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I just realized in a flash of "duh" that if I'm going for a pair of these beauties, I can then forgo the Pioneer PRS 720's I've been considering and instead go for a component set that is more tuned up top, like Alpine Type X PRO's or something similar. Eureka! 

No doubt that if you use these subs, you should deaden as much as you can because buzzes and rattles will localize these high-playing beauties and ruin the effect they produce.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Price and the fact that I have a fetish for metal cone drivers.



That and I sold him mine cheap.  And as luck has it I might just be silly enough to get another set. The JLs sound better but I need something more efficient. 100 Watts on midbass drivers suuuuuuucks...and new midbasses is cheaper than a new amp. lol


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

This thread has me so excited to buy a MagV4. I'm buying an SAX2.100 to power it!


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

What kind of amp is recommended for the magv4? class D? Class a/b? i have a rockford t5002 doing 900-1000w @ 2ohm bridged @ 14.4v looking to upgrade to the t8002 which does 1300-1400 @ 2 ohms. both are A/B. ive had great luck with this series RF amp. but for the same price i can get a good class d.

Cadence iA9
Audioque 2200D
Rockford T1500-1BD
Kicker ZX1500.1
Hifonics BXi2608D/bxi2010d

^^ All 1200-1600 watts at 2ohm $350-450 

Or i could just add a second t5002 one for each sub watch the gains 800-900 each.. 2 A/B sub amps? thats some draw!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I recommend a/b for everything. I DESPISE class D.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

madmaxz said:


> What kind of amp is recommended for the magv4? class D? Class a/b? i have a rockford t5002 doing 900-1000w @ 2ohm bridged @ 14.4v looking to upgrade to the t8002 which does 1300-1400 @ 2 ohms. both are A/B. ive had great luck with this series RF amp. but for the same price i can get a good class d.
> 
> Cadence iA9
> Audioque 2200D
> ...


FYI, the Mag is D2 only... Therefore, you need an amp that does the required power @ either 4 or 1 ohm. Don't know what you are planning to do with your mag but I can tell you my Mag with 600 @ 4 is loud enough for me - had to EQ the curve down so that it doesn't overpower the front stage too much. 

Kelvin


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

ill be doing a pair of mags so 2 D2's in Combination of Series & Parallel will net a 2 ohm load

what are some other good class a/b amps that will do 1200-1500 watts at 2 ohm?


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

A lot of people are recommending just giving the Mag 300watts, I think you are throwing way too much at this.

What are your goals for your sub(s)?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

madmaxz said:


> Cadence iA9
> Rockford T1500-1BD
> Kicker ZX1500.1


Your amp list should look something like this. If you care about how it sounds I would knock off the AQ and the Hifonics. 

KARPE, the Mag v4's still work great with 250/300 watts RMS, but there are some people that still have a little bass head in them. I'll admit I'm one of them.  I crank my system to at/near the 140's occasionally, but not too often.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I recommend a/b for everything. I DESPISE class D.


Well said my friend, well said. I really tried to like class D, but I just don't. I'll live with the current draw of 3-4 class A/B monsters and have the sound that I want. 

And Madmaxz, if you want a very capable sub amp shoot a PM to BigRed and ask him for his thoughts on the sub amp that he runs. It's capable of producing the power you're looking for at 2 ohms.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

out of those id go cadence. but id still rather stay A/b. actually id like to try a classD to see the if i hear a difference.. 

Cadence IA9
Rockford t8002 A/B does 1400 @ 2ohm (14.4v)
2x Rockford t5002 does [email protected] 4ohm each (14.4v) 1 amp per sub


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

madmaxz said:


> What kind of amp is recommended for the magv4? class D? Class a/b? i have a rockford t5002 doing 900-1000w @ 2ohm bridged @ 14.4v looking to upgrade to the t8002 which does 1300-1400 @ 2 ohms. both are A/B. ive had great luck with this series RF amp. but for the same price i can get a good class d.
> 
> Cadence iA9
> Audioque 2200D
> ...


Maybe try running your present RF t5002 for a split of 450 watts or so to each of the Mags? But then this is from a guy who is running one on 'only' 300 watts. Purely on specs the move to t8002 shouldn't yield much.


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

was there ever an estimated release date for the Shallow mounts? My friend just got word that the Exiles he was gonna buy were discontinued. I'm trying to get him to try the SI's if they come out soon enough


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I hate to say it, but don't count on it. They're at least 70 days out.


----------

